# Glass removing sharp edges



## serpentine (Feb 3, 2012)

To save cost when buying glass for your DIY enclosure use an oil stone to remove the sharp edges & round off the corners. Gently does it, only a little pressure required. Bruce


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 3, 2012)

Sand paper works well too.


----------



## sutto75 (Feb 3, 2012)

or buy your glass from someone who will do it for free ... just a thought


----------



## serpentine (Feb 3, 2012)

Mr.James said:


> Sand paper works well too.


I gather you would be using a timber sanding block with that paper. Sharp edges, sand paper and fingers I'll stick with my oil stone thank you.


----------



## wokka (Feb 3, 2012)

I use an electric emery belt. At a hundred dollars odd it has done a few hundred doors and still on the original belt.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 3, 2012)

Like Wokka, I use a small belt sander with emery belts - just a couple of passes is enough to take the sharp edge off. Make sure you run the belt sander DOWNWARDS away from the flat surface, or you may take flakes off the edge. Similarly with the corners - carefully run the sander around the edge, or it may flake more than you want. I do use eye protection and a mask though, just in case glass particles or dust are thrown around.

Jamie


----------



## outbackstorm (Feb 3, 2012)

I am having this problem with same glass that the glazier didn't round for me, it is super sharp and is shaving off the edges of the plastic runner, what size grain sandpaper/emery belt do you use? I am assuming the finer grained stuff?
Cheers


----------



## TigerCoastal (Feb 3, 2012)

I use a dremel with a emery drum, same theory as the belt sander, but if you are like me a smaller sander gives better control


----------



## graffix (Feb 3, 2012)

P1000 wet and dry and a nail buff works well. I use the wet and dry first then finish it off with those cheap nail buffs the ladies use for those talons.


----------



## jham66 (Feb 3, 2012)

I use 80 grit on a belt sander then polish it with 200 grit briefly by hand.


----------



## 57UPD (Feb 3, 2012)

When i built timber furniture for a living i would have put in 100 pieces of glass a day. All i ever used was some 80 grit sandpaper. If it was an edge that was visable i would run over it again with a piece of wet and dry to neaten it up.


----------



## IVO318 (Feb 4, 2012)

graffix said:


> P1000 wet and dry and a nail buff works well. I use the wet and dry first then finish it off with those cheap nail buffs the ladies use for those talons.



TALONS  i love it lol


----------

